# St. Marks with 1eyefishing



## notnksnemor (Mar 7, 2018)

Met member 1eyefishing in St. Marks for a few days fishing on his boat.
Great time with a great person.
Post cold front conditions gave us clear blue skies, cold mornings and warm afternoons.
Super low tides made launching a challenge for everybody Saturday morning.
As it was my first time to the area, I relied on his knowledge and expertise and he didn't disappoint.
We caught trout from 14 to 24 inches and redfish from 16 to 28 1/2 inches.
Top it off with several black drum and the trip was a success.
A few pics for good measures:


----------



## Limitless (Mar 7, 2018)

Glad to hear you guys got down there!  
looks like a great trip.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 7, 2018)

Kansas, that was a great time.
Nice little break from winter and now we are back home in the cold.
As usual, the fish were not jumping in the boat exactly, but the required amount of leg work produced a few nice catches. I had been interested in catching all the fish stacked up in the backs of the creeks and rivers, but apparently the previous warm spell scattered the fish a little bit before we got there. The usual haunts were little bit unoccupied, but the key to victory was keeping at it.
And as usual, there is always someone on the boat who needs to catch bigger fish and more fish than me. There's one in every crowd! Even when there's not a crowd! Glad it was your turn, I hate to disappoint...&#55357;&#56841; Next time, maybe I'll park the boat a little bit further from the fish. I was casting much further than you, and you were catching all the good fish right under the boat!
Yes the winter time full moon low tide was impressive. Here's a panorama of the shoreline at the Lighthouse with Long Bar completely exposed to the right side of the picture. Normally, I can put the nose of my boat right into that green grass in the foreground. Impossible to launch a boat at the light house that morning and the ramp at the Fish Camp was blocked by a boat similar to mine sitting in the mud struggling to float its way to open water. We found out that the city ramp is serviceable at any tide.
You and your wife are great sports during the slow periods of no fish and certainly know the drill when the fish are biting. Thanks for cleaning the fish! Fresh trout for dinner tonight! Woohoo!
PS- I like your idea of getting a gang of members and a gang of boats together down there sometime. I hope any who are interested will chime in!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like an awesome time, I'm definitely interested in a get together in St Mark's. I normally split time between there and steinhatchee. Definitely never seen the long bar like that before.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice catches,,,, looks like you guys had good weather too,,,, I'm hoping someday,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 7, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Next time, maybe I'll park the boat a little bit further from the fish. I was casting much further than you, and you were catching all the good fish right under the boat!



That's one of the good things about being new to an area.
All the water looks good.
Looked fishy under the boat, so I fished under the boat.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 7, 2018)

z71, I have reservations in April and May but they are fast closing out availability on their busiest two months. They said June would be wide open. If we want to plan to get together that would be a good time. It will surely be hot by June but the fishing was good last year in June. July and August would probably be hotter than I would like to bear.
(Shell Island Fish Camp I'm talking about. Not sure if there's any other place around there to stay except for that little bed and breakfast.)
As luck would have it, I've never fished Steinhatchee and would love to be on the water there sometime with somebody with a little bit of local knowledge there. Much more to do in Steinhatchee also. At Shell Island, it's either eat, sleep, or fish!
I'm all in for making new fishing buddies on the Forum!


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Mar 7, 2018)

No longer own a boat , but would love to come and fish and help with boat expense!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. Tom, p.m. sent.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 7, 2018)

!!!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm going to be in steinhatchee April 7th, otherwise I'm always needing an excuse to fish St Mark's or steinhatchee. Shell island is nice for the money, the boat ramp can be tricky, but otherwise it's good. My fishing partner is actually kin to some of the ownership. Anytime you want to try steinhatchee let me know, it's easier to learn since it doesn't have as many rocks as St Mark's.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2018)

Sweet trip!  Might have to hit the Mark this weekend.  Looks to be good weather, but this changing weather has got to have the fish screwed up.  Tight lines!


----------



## bany (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice report guys! Think I’ll have trout for breakfast thanks to your dinner plate 1eye!
I hope it won’t be long I can escape the day to day race and join y’all. Happy fishing!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2018)

bany said:


> Nice report guys! Think I’ll have trout for breakfast thanks to your dinner plate 1eye!
> I hope it won’t be long I can escape the day to day race and join y’all. Happy fishing!



Looking forward to fishing with you again!


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> !!!



That looks like one that was marinaded...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> That looks like one that was marinaded...



If I'm in the boat we're going to need a LOT MORE beer than what you got in that cooler.. 

Good fishing boys!


----------



## Fourfingers (Mar 14, 2018)

Them some fine looking trout nice haul


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I'm in the boat we're going to need a LOT MORE beer than what you got in that cooler..
> 
> Good fishing boys!



Your reputation precedes you!


Hope we can all get together sometime.

I think we would leave a mark wherever we go.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Your reputation precedes you!
> 
> 
> Hope we can all get together sometime.
> ...



Yes sir! We're going down in May and you're welcome to tag along. 

Hey 1eyefishing, just got off the phone with Bucky and got you're reservation changed to the 24th. He looked in the book and that was when I had my reservation. I told you the wrong dates to begin with. I've got a cabin and they only had one "non smoking" room left and you got it! We'll leave out on the 27th.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir! We're going down in May and you're welcome to tag along.
> 
> Hey 1eyefishing, just got off the phone with Bucky and got you're reservation changed to the 24th. He looked in the book and that was when I had my reservation. I told you the wrong dates to begin with. I've got a cabin and they only had one "non smoking" room left and you got it! We'll leave out on the 27th.



Hoping to get 2 weeks in Mexico Beach in May but all options are open.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 14, 2018)

I've never driven from St Marks to Mexico Beach. Sounds like something new is in order!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 14, 2018)

Or from Mexico Beach to St Marks. Tell me which!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 14, 2018)

Jeremiah and I-ah up next! April 7th through 11th at Fish Camp! 
Watch out for another good report and a bunch o' pictures!


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Or from Mexico Beach to St Marks. Tell me which!



You up to wrestling with a Goliath Grouper for fun?
Cancellation policy where I want to stay is real strict, so it will probably be late April before I confirm.
Still have some job prospects that could interfere.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Jeremiah and I-ah up next! April 7th through 11th at Fish Camp!
> Watch out for another good report and a bunch o' pictures!



Hey Jeremiah,
Fish next to the boat. 
It's a winning strategy?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 14, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You up to wrestling with a Goliath Grouper for fun?
> Cancellation policy where I want to stay is real strict, so it will probably be late April before I confirm.
> Still have some job prospects that could interfere.



Bay fishing St.Joe and Indian Pass in my boat?
And wrecknreef fishing in your boat? 
I'm all in!
I going to have to work out my fishing stamina on the next trip with possible 5 days of fishing! I was worn out after 3 fishing with Kansas!
Four or five days in St Marks after for 5 days in Mexico Beach, I'll be sore eye fishing!
It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> I've never driven from St Marks to Mexico Beach. Sounds like something new is in order!



It's a long drive due to 35 mph speed limits on 98.. I've done the Panama City to St Marks and back.. 



NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You up to wrestling with a Goliath Grouper for fun?



I am!


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I am!



Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeremiah has found that he can't make the trip in April. Looking for a new partner... 
I already have the motel room reserved...


----------



## Chas (Mar 15, 2018)

*I'm in*

Guys if y'all get a group together i would love to join I fish out of Keaton Beach and St Marks, fished Keaton last weekend toughest fishing I've ever done but still caught a few and had a good time.  I am dying to go to St Marks! I leave my camper in Mexico Beach for the Spring and Summer but love staying in St Marks for the trout fishing!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 15, 2018)

Chas,
We'll talk tomorrow, little late for me tonight and I'm somewhat busy tomorrow morning. I'll check with you tomorrow mid-day ish.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Be careful what you ask for.



How well I know.. I've caught 70lb Amberjacks out in 300ft of water and my arms felt like they were ready to fall off. 

Goliath is on my bucket list!


----------

